# Blissful Brushes - Commissions: Kranon on a bike 09/06/15



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

Evening gents and gentettes,

This is, I think, the first post I'll have made since before Christmas. So once more unto the breech and back into the saddle I go. This thread shall purely be the commission side of my painting/sculpting as I've got one on the go at the moment, and more to start once this one's completed, rather than muddling it up with my own personal musings.

I shall try to keep this regularly updated to keep moving projects along and to log how they were done, I imagine we've all been there where we've created a piece of unmitigated awesomeness and then realised you couldn't remember how you did it and still have 9 more to muddle your way through.

To which end then, my first offering, a WIP offering, mind; Kranon the Relentless on a Bike.

A fairly simple brief on paper; put Kranon on a bike whilst attacking with his sword. The reality is somewhat different; lots of chopping and re-sculpting.



















The bike's a cross between the Chaos bike and the MkIV Outrider Bike with what I think is a good hash at a Chaos star.



















Kranon's sword, a lovely thing if you're using it as part of the stock model, but when you want to turn it over you realise that a) The hand and forearm are moulded onto the sword, coming up to the cross guard. B) Having absorbed this you see that daft tassel that again, goes ½ way up the guard; finally you realise that having cut these off, you're going to have to re-sculpt ½ the sword!


At present I am working on the sword so I can assemble it and then properly work on that arm.

If anyone has any questions as to how I did something, suggestions as to how to improve X or Y (though not my chromosomes, they're stuck as they are) I'm all ears.

--BB--


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

This is looking great. I've been frustrated in the past by Kranon's sword for the reasons you listed above. I bet it's gonna look killer when you're finished with it. It's just such an amazing sword, what a shame it was sculpted that way!

I like the heresy era front bike section, and the star you've sculpted from green stuff looks cool, too. 

Can't wait to see the next steps.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'm really liking this guy - He's going to make an excellent centerpiece for my army.

Keep up the great work man!


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

venomlust said:


> This is looking great. I've been frustrated in the past by Kranon's sword for the reasons you listed above. I bet it's gonna look killer when you're finished with it. It's just such an amazing sword, what a shame it was sculpted that way!
> 
> I like the heresy era front bike section, and the star you've sculpted from green stuff looks cool, too.
> 
> Can't wait to see the next steps.


Thanks  I solved it in the end by press moulding the sword and woring the rest of the details around the base that that provided me with.



Nordicus said:


> I'm really liking this guy - He's going to make an excellent centerpiece for my army.
> 
> Keep up the great work man!


Delayed, but here you go 

Well then, this has been a little bit quiet over the last couple of months. I have moved house, had no internet and that real life malarky got in the way of posting on here. I have, however, got some shots of Kranon for y'all!

This will be quite a pic-heavy post, especially if Imgur hasn't compressed the images properly - they'll be about a thousand feet squared or something similarly silly...

So without further ado:









































































And there is Kranon in all his glory. Of course, he's not complete until he gets approval, but I think he's in a pretty good place right about now 

Any questions, comments/suggestions are more than welcome!

Next on the list is the Emperor and a load of Custodes tanks and potentially custodes themselves if there're no concrete forecasts of their release by Forgeworld in the next few months.

--BB-


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome. +REP for such a badass conversion and green stuff skills.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Congrats on finishing him. That is freakin' amazing.


----------

